# Geforce GTX 280 erscheint am 18. Juni



## jetztaber (16. Mai 2008)

**Edit vom 11.06.2008**
Aktuell werden die Karten aller Voraussicht nach doch schon am 16.06. erscheinen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zwei Tage nach dem Launch des RV770 wird Nvidia die Grafikkarten GTX 280 und GTX 260 erscheinen lassen.

Beide Karten werden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Single-Chip Lösungen sein. Bezüglich der Anzahl der Shadereinheiten wird von einer Anzahl von bis zu 240 gesprochen, genaue Angaben liegen hierzu noch nicht vor. Auch weitere zuverlässige Einzelheiten sind noch nicht zu erfahren, wie auch keine Angaben zum voraussichtlichen Preis.

Mit dem Launch des GT200 beendet Nvidia das in letzter Zeit entstandene Namenschaos und besinnt sich sich darauf, dem Kunden Leistung übersichtlich zu verkaufen. Die höchste Nummer wird auch gleichzeitig die leistungsstärkste Karte kennzeichnen. Wollen wir hoffen, dass Nvidia dieses Versprechen auch durchhält.

Quelle: Fudzilla

* *Edit vom 27.05.2008**

Mit großer Sicherheit werden beide Karten jeweils über folgende Leistungsdaten verfügen:

GeForce GTX 280:
240 Shadereinheiten, 80 vollwertige Textureinheiten (TMUs), 32 ROPs, ein 512 Bit breites Speicherinterface sowie 1.024 MB GDDR3-VRAM.
Voraussichtliche Taktraten: 600/1300/1100 (Chip/Shader/Speicher).
Speicherbandbreite: 140,8 GB/s
TDP: 236 Watt
voraussichtlicher Preis: mehr als 600.- US-Dollar

GeForce GTX 260:
192 Shadereinheiten, 64 vollwertige Textureinheiten, 28 ROPs, ein 448 Bit Speicherinterface und 896 MB großer GDDR3-Speicher.
Voraussichtliche Taktraten: 575/1240/1000 (Chip/Shader/Speicher).
Speicherbandbreite: 112,0 GB/s
TDP: 182 Watt
voraussichtlicher Preis: 449.- US-Dollar

Weitere Einzelheiten: PCGH - News: Nvidia: Editors Day soll finale Spezifikationen der Geforce GTX 280/260 aufdecken (Thx Gerold)


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2008)

Klasse, da kann man sofort beide Karten unmittelbar miteinander vergleichen und sie erscheinen jetzt doch früher als ich dachte, super! 

Hoffentlich kann ATI etwas entgegensetzen...


----------



## nemetona (16. Mai 2008)

Ist der Termin von Nvidia bestätigt, oder ein Gerücht? Quelle?
MfG


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2008)

Quelle ist doch oben angegeben: Fudzilla


----------



## jetztaber (16. Mai 2008)

nemetona schrieb:


> Ist der Termin von Nvidia bestätigt, oder ein Gerücht? Quelle?
> MfG



He, Quelle steht doch da! 

Und die Testsamples der GTX sind schon länger draußen. Auch wenn es Fudzilla ist, bei den neuesten Karten behielten sie immer recht. Und Nvidia kann sich keine große Unsicherheiten bezüglich des Launchtermins leisten: Haben die Leute erst mal eine AMD-Karte gekauft, werden sie nicht gleich eine Nvidia hinterher kaufen. Das Geld ist an ihnen vorbei geflossen. Und was ein strammer Nvidia-Aktienbesitzer ist verkauft dann seine Papiere.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. Mai 2008)

öhm, auf der PCGH-Seite steht allerdings, dass der RV770 Pro ebenfalls am 18. Juni erscheinen soll und der RV770XT am 25. Juni => beide KArten am selben Tag gelauncht.
Wie kommst du dann auf den 2 Tage früheren Launch der KArten von Dammit?

Hier


----------



## TombstoneKill (16. Mai 2008)

Ich mag kein ATI!!!
Hoffentlich ist der GT200 geil, wie er sein sollte^^.

Naja abwarten und Coffeinhaltiges trinken.


----------



## StellaNor (16. Mai 2008)

Auf der PCGH-Seite steht "angeblich". Fudzilla sagt "sollte". Warten wir es doch einfach ab. Ich denke in den nächsten Tagen wird konkretes veröffentlicht.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. Mai 2008)

Mhm, nun denn, hab ich i-wie nicht so mitbekommen, danke.
Aber je früher, desto besser.
Ich persönlich hoffe auf einen FLop des GT200 => Zu heiß, zu laut, zu viel Verbrauch. [/hoffnung ende].

Angeblich hätte der RV770 schon im Mai mit DDr3 debüttieren sollen. Nun dann doch nicht.


----------



## jetztaber (16. Mai 2008)

Oh, wie dieses bundesrepublikanische Reichsbedenkenträgertum hinsichtlich eines Launchtermins liebe! 

Dass die Menschheit noch nicht ausgestorben ist, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es halbschwanger Gottseidank nicht gibt.  

Ok, wer das jetzt nicht verstanden hat, möge es bitte als nicht geschrieben betrachten. Heute ist ein intellektueller Tag, nicht jeder kann folgen...


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2008)

@ Jetztaber: Ich musste es 2 mal lesen... 

Najo bis jetzt wurde bei fast jeder Karte ein Datum genannt welches auch nie eingehalten wurde 

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt was die Karte kosten soll? Denke gerade an die Nvidia typischen 499 

mfg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Mai 2008)

Ja, wahrscheinlich. Und dieser Preis wird sie für die meisten (ich nenn' sie mal) "Low-Budget-Gamer" unattraktiv sein. Immerhin gibt es jetzt schon für 120-130 eine Spitzengamerkarte (8800GT), da müsste der Leistungsschub schon immens sein. Naja, ich bin seit gestern Besitzer einer 8800GT, jetzt interessieren mich die neuen Generationen nicht so sehr.


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe auf maximal 300, schließlich will Nvidia doch preislich gesehen mit ATI mithalten, hoffentlich kommt es nie wieder so weit, dass High End Karten alle zwischen 500-600 kosten werden, wie damals.


----------



## jetztaber (16. Mai 2008)

Ich persönlich rechne mal mit Anfangspreisen um die 450.-, dann relativ flott bei magischen 399.- Euro. So wie bei der 8800 GTX zu Anfang werden sie es nicht machen können.


----------



## Spooky (16. Mai 2008)

Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken, sage ich da immer. Was die Karten leistungsmässig auf dem Kasten haben, werden wir erst in einem offiziellen Review sehen können. Bei dem Preis ebenfalls...


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2008)

Das ist wahr aber ich denke einen größeren Leistungssprung als bei der 9800GTX kann man schon erwarten. Das war ja wirklich ein Griff ins Klo!


----------



## jetztaber (16. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> @ Jetztaber: Ich musste es 2 mal lesen...



Mir war einfach mal danach! Hehe...


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Mai 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Oh, wie dieses bundesrepublikanische Reichsbedenkenträgertum hinsichtlich eines Launchtermins liebe!
> 
> Dass die Menschheit noch nicht ausgestorben ist, liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass es halbschwanger Gottseidank nicht gibt.
> 
> Ok, wer das jetzt nicht verstanden hat, möge es bitte als nicht geschrieben betrachten. Heute ist ein intellektueller Tag, nicht jeder kann folgen...




alda...........boah wat daas denn??!!?? lool

<--ich bin gerade wach und lese so ein text...muss ich nachher nochmal lesen..*fg*

zum Topic:

ich denke die wird auf alle Fälle nicht billig, denn Leisung von NVIDIA war/ist am Anfang immer teuer. deshalb nie die ersten ergattern... 

Aber für die GT200 GraKa würde ich sogar meine beiden Lieblinge hergeben. Wenn sie wirklich hält was sie verspricht...


----------



## fA!nT (17. Mai 2008)

Zur Nvidiakarte... ich glaube kaum das Nvidia sich auf einen Preiskampf mit AMD/ATI einlässt.
Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist doch der nForce 790i Ultra Chip, den lässt sich Nvidia ja auch fürstlich entlohnen^^ (im vergleich zu einem X48 Chip z.b.)

Deswegen hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal das AMD der Burner raus lässt und ein Konkurrenzfähiges Produkt raushaut. (Denn dann wird auch der 790i billiger, damit sich nicht alle Crossfire holen )


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Mai 2008)

Das verstehe ich eh nicht. Wenn nVidia SLI auch für Intel-Chipsätze (in meinem Fall X38) freischalten würde, hätte ich schon längst zwei 8800GT's gekauft. Aber so bleibe ich lieber bei einem "richtigen" Mainboard (Maximus Formula) und eben nur *einer* GT. Ich hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir zwei HD3870 zu kaufen, aber für das Geld (knapp 250) sind mir beiden dann doch zu schlecht (im Verhältnis zu einer 8800GT).


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Mai 2008)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Mhm, nun denn, hab ich i-wie nicht so mitbekommen, danke.
> Aber je früher, desto besser.
> Ich persönlich hoffe auf einen FLop des GT200 => Zu heiß, zu laut, zu viel Verbrauch. [/hoffnung ende].
> 
> Angeblich hätte der RV770 schon im Mai mit DDr3 debüttieren sollen. Nun dann doch nicht.



Nvidia wird sich wohl kein flop leisten! Für wenn es ums überleben geht ist Ati
Also alle Ati fanboys schnell kaufen könnte ja sein dass es ati im july schon nicht mehr gibt......


----------



## Der Schakal (18. Mai 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich eh nicht. Wenn nVidia SLI auch für Intel-Chipsätze (in meinem Fall X38) freischalten würde, hätte ich schon längst zwei 8800GT's gekauft. Aber so bleibe ich lieber bei einem "richtigen" Mainboard (Maximus Formula) und eben nur *einer* GT. Ich hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir zwei HD3870 zu kaufen, aber für das Geld (knapp 250) sind mir beiden dann doch zu schlecht (im Verhältnis zu einer 8800GT).




Es ist halt traurig das Intel und Nvidia zeigen wollen wer den "Dicksten" hat. Es gibt dabei nur einen Verlierer und das ist der Verbraucher, denn so wie du denken sicherlich viele. Es wäre einfach super wenn man auf jedes Mainboard die Grafikkarten draufhauen könnte die man möchte. Aber das wird wohl nicht allzuschnell passieren 


grüße
Ansgar


----------



## gettohomie (18. Mai 2008)

gibt es schon bilder ? und was heißt 280 ? wie G92 bei der 8800 GTS ?


----------



## Kone (21. Mai 2008)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Nvidia wird sich wohl kein flop leisten! Für wenn es ums überleben geht ist Ati
> Also alle Ati fanboys schnell kaufen könnte ja sein dass es ati im july schon nicht mehr gibt......




du kannst es dir ja leisten über atifanboys zu lästern, nvidia wird im duchschnitt im idle 50 watt mehr fressen und noch nich mal dx10.1 unterstützen obwohl man seid assi creed genau weiss dass es seine geschwindigkeitsvorteile hat...


leistung könnte ja vielleicht besser sein bei der nvidia aber das sind nur schätzungen, aber für gelegentliches extremzocken und filesharing is die gtx müll...

übrigens im euro pro frame vergleich wird ati deutlich vorne liegen , aber die die kein plan haben holn sich ne gtx die werden sich aber wundern wies geld nur so flüchtet vom konto (idle verbrauch und kosten für karte)

zumal es ende des jahres eh wieder neue karten mit noch mehr leistung geben wird und die gtx vielleicht noch die hälfte kosten wird


----------



## Kaiba6666 (21. Mai 2008)

HIER
steht da nicht Release 18. Juni 2008 der HD 4870 und HD 4850 ?
das muss dann heißen, dass die karten alle am selben tag kommen !?


----------



## Kone (21. Mai 2008)

Kaiba6666 schrieb:


> HIER
> steht da nicht Release 18. Juni 2008 der HD 4870 und HD 4850 ?
> das muss dann heißen, dass die karten alle am selben tag kommen !?



naja man muss ja nich alles glauben bis jetz hab ich fast überall das  gleiche gelesen...
16 juni die amd hd's und am 18juni die nvidia karten...


----------



## der8auer (21. Mai 2008)

Najo hoffen wir dass es dann auch dabei bleibt


----------



## troppa (22. Mai 2008)

Naja ich denke der G(T)200 wird kein Flop, allerdings wird er wahrscheinlich sehr heiß, wenn man den Gerüchten von 1,4 mrd Transistoren bei etwa 580mm² Chipfläche ausgeht. Ich denke der Preis wird sich wahrscheinlich wieder in 8800 Ultra-Gefilden einspielen 500-600 allein wenn man bedenkt, dass auf einen Wafer nur 100 statt wie beim G80 120 Chips passen und das bei 65nm Technologie. 

Und zu Ati denke ich, dass der HD 4870 nicht mit dem G(T)200 mithalten wird, zwar ist Ati technisch weiter als Nvidia, aber Performance mäßig sind sie mit dem R600 basierenden R770 nicht mit Nvidia auf einer Höhe. Ich denke, das wird sich bis zum fiktiven R900 nicht ändern. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Ati verschwinden wird. Denn im Mainstream werden sie wahrscheinlich einigen Boden gutmachen können und wenn man finanztechnisch denkt, ist dieser Markt der Wichtigste was Retail angeht. High-End bringt eigentlich nur Prestige und muss nicht wirtschaftlich sein.
Naja der HD4870 wird auch meiner Einschätzung nach auch nur 300 kosten was noch für Mainstream OK wäre.

Und was den Release angeht, noch ist nichts offiziell ich denke der 18. Juni wird wohl der frühstmögliche Termin sein. Realistisch ist er aber denke ich nicht, für Ati evtl.,  aber für Nvidia... Wir werden Sehen...


----------



## jetztaber (22. Mai 2008)

Nee, ganz so teuer wird das wahrscheinlich nicht werden. Ich habe vorhin gelesen, dass der Preis so um 500 US-Dollar liegen soll. Ich habe aber derzeit keine Quelle von den üblichen Verdächtigen. Mal sehen, kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern, bis die ersten Preise genannt werden. Schließlich soll das Ding ja bald erscheinen.

DIe derzeit genannten Preise gehen darauf zurück, dass Nvidia gerne wissen möchte, wie sie am besten (zu ihren Gunsten) preislich einsteigen können.

Der Ablauf ist eh immer der gleiche bei diesen Produkten:

Zuerst kommt der Veröffentlichungstermin (aber nur als 'Gerücht', haha)
Dann einige mehr oder weniger konkrete Daten (Anzahl der Transistoren, Die-Größe, Taktfrequenzen - aber nur als 'Gerücht')
Dann so einige Preise (wieder haha)
gepaart mit obskuren Produktvergleichen und Tests
usw.


----------



## ANILKAN (22. Mai 2008)

Die neuen Nvidia Karten werden wohl um 400 bis 500  liegen aber nur wenn sie so gut sind wie die GX2, ansonsten wird die unter 400 liegen ist doch wohl klar..


----------



## Kone (22. Mai 2008)

ANILKAN schrieb:


> Die neuen Nvidia Karten werden wohl um 400 bis 500  liegen aber nur wenn sie so gut sind wie die GX2, ansonsten wird die unter 400 liegen ist doch wohl klar..



jap denke auch dass sich die preise für das highend modell um die 400 euro bewegen
denn hab irgendwo was von 500dollar bei markteinführung ghört ...
aber um es nochma zu betonen , die neuen nvidia karten sind nix für umweltschützer(stromverbrauch)!
das is auch der grund warum ich mir lieber ne amd hd4xxx hole erstens ma günstiger und powerplay stromsparmodus is auch drin  das heisst im idle 50 watt weniger ...
die leistung is vielleicht nich ganz so gut aber mein konto wirds mir danken ...stromkosten werden ja auch immer höher


----------



## push@max (22. Mai 2008)

In der letzten News der GTX280 gibt es nun schöne Bilder der Karte auf PCGH und da kann die beiden Stromschlüsse 6-Pin,8Pin nun schön sehen.

Die GPU ist auch gewaltig groß, die Anzahl an Transistoren wird ordentlich Energie verballern und Hitze produzieren.

Gestern wurde über einen Einführungpreis von über 600$ spekuliert, jetzt sind wir wieder da, wo für noch vor 2 Jahren waren, nämlich bei extrem hohen Preisen für High End Karten.


----------



## y33H@ (22. Mai 2008)

Nachdem nV den G80 geschätze 137-mal gedieshrinkt hat besinnen die sich wohl auf alte Tugenden 

Fettes PCB, elendig hoher Stromverbrauch, ein riesiges Die und (wohl) ein Monster-Kühler - ABER Power wie blöde *thumps up*

cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (23. Mai 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> (wohl) ein Monster-Kühler



Ich hätte noch "laut" hinzugefügt


----------



## Aerron (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Gt 200 dingens muß ja auch power ohne ende haben   man denke nur daran .....Crysis 2...........  wieder  als Dia show ( kopf schüttel ausser zum benchen braucht doch kein mensch soviel Grafik leistung und dann 400 euro )


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Kone (23. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> Dieser Gt 200 dingens muß ja auch power ohne ende haben   man denke nur daran .....Crysis 2...........  wieder  als Dia show ( kopf schüttel ausser zum benchen braucht doch kein mensch soviel Grafik leistung und dann 400 euro )
> 
> 
> Gruß Aerron




jap power ohne ende und ne die , mit den aussmaßen einer  streichholzschachtel xD ...
nene aber wenn se schon so unglaublich power hat dann hätte man den fertigungsproess auch gleich ma verkleinern können...
zu mal nvidia bei nem umstieg von 65 auf 45 nm auch jede menge kohle spart und der anwender auch...
so dann is noch zu nvidia zu sagen dass se sich nen groben schnitzer erlaubt haben mit den next gen grakas 
(kein dx 10.1).
nich weil sie es noch nich geschafft haben sondern
nur weil amd ati diese schnittstelle bewirbt und das auch noch als erster ...
und man könnte ja dem konkurenten den ball zuspielen 
bevor nvidia nich erster für grakahersteller für"dx10.2"oder "10.5"ist oder what ever,wird sich daran auch nichts ändern man könnte sich ja die blöße geben ...

nvidia is für mich tabu nicht nur von der technik seite sondern auch von der einstellung, wer weiss was mit ageia oder mit  3dfx passiert is der wird mir recht geben...

aber is nur meie meinung aber nen paar leute denken bestimmt so wie ich


----------



## push@max (23. Mai 2008)

Nach paar Monaten wird Nvdia einen Grund haben, wieder neue Karten mit verringertem Feritungsprozess zu präsentieren...man will ja nicht schließlich sofort das ganze Pulver verschießen.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (23. Mai 2008)

mir wäre es am liebsten wenn ein kleinerer Hersteller wie z.B. S3 eine neue Karte rausbringt die die neuen von Nvidia und Ati in den boden stampft.
Dann käme wieder etwas Schwung in den zweikampf bzw. dann vl. dreikampf


----------



## Klutten (23. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht schafft es ja Intels kommende Larrabee Technik in den Kampf um die Krone der Leistungsboliden einzusteigen. Angesichts der wilden Versprechungen, die AMD und nVidia bezüglich kommender Karten machen, wird das aber ein harter Brocken.


----------



## push@max (23. Mai 2008)

Ich denke man kann von den neuen Karten viel erwarten, speziell von Nvidia, nachdem sie nach der 8800GTX, die im November 2006 rauskam nicht viel Neues gemacht hat.

Dementsprechend sieht auch der Leistungssprung der aktuellen Geforce gegenüber der "alten" 8800GTX aus.

Wenn die jetzt wirklich was neues bringen, kann man sicherlich mit einem Leistungssprung wie damals von Geforce 7 auf 8 rechnen...nur der sch*** Stromverbrauch der Karte wird sicherlich extrem sein.


----------



## Klutten (23. Mai 2008)

Für meinen Geschmack wird es auch wieder Zeit, eine im Vergleich zum restlichen Portfolio wirklich schnelle Karte auf den Markt zu bringen. Aktuell fehlt mir einfach das Gefälle bei den angebotenen Karten, bei der Leistung als auch beim Preis.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. Mai 2008)

soll es eigentlich auch noch kleinere modelle unterhalb von GTX 280 und GTX 260 geben (z.B  GTX 240 oder GTX 220)???


----------



## push@max (24. Mai 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> soll es eigentlich auch noch kleinere modelle unterhalb von GTX 280 und GTX 260 geben (z.B  GTX 240 oder GTX 220)???



Bislang wird nur die ganze Zeit über die beiden spekuliert, also erstmal die High End Klasse und dann Mainstream.

Was ist eigentlich aus der 9800GT geworden, bei der vor ein paar Wochen ein 3dMark06 Screen mit 11K veröffentlicht wurde...wahrscheinlich nur Fake gewesen, oder?


----------



## y33H@ (25. Mai 2008)

Die 9800GT ist eine umgelabelte (55-nm-Version der) 88GT so wie die 88GS als 96GSO vertickt wird.

cYa


----------



## Player007 (25. Mai 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> soll es eigentlich auch noch kleinere modelle unterhalb von GTX 280 und GTX 260 geben (z.B  GTX 240 oder GTX 220)???



Ich glaube die unteren Modelle werden die G92 Chips mit 55nm sein.
Also 9800GT, usw. 

Gruß


----------



## xeonsys (26. Mai 2008)

pics des gtx280 ?

NVIDIA Editors Day 2008 | NVIDIA Editors Day 2008,NVIDIA,CUDA,GTX 200,Jen-Hsun Huang,GeForce GTX 260,GeForce GTX 280,NVIDIA Editors Day 2008 - CUDA Defeats ATI in GPU Computing | Benchmark Reviews Performance Tests



What do you think about this guys?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"Just wait until June 17th when the GTX 200 series of GPU's launch, and you'll start asking yourself when you last witnessed such a dramatic technology improvement. *If you thought the GeForce 8 series blew the 7-series out of the water, this is going to leave you in shock.*  That's not my own marketing spin... Benchmark Reviews is presently testing the new GeForce video card."_

Does it mean we will see at least as big performance bump as we have seen with G80 against G71?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I say it sounds very promising.

This is from Benchmarkreviews.

Beyond3D Forum - View Single Post - NVIDIA GT200 Rumours & Speculation Thread


----------



## Kone (26. Mai 2008)

xeonsys schrieb:


> pics des gtx280 ?
> 
> NVIDIA Editors Day 2008 | NVIDIA Editors Day 2008,NVIDIA,CUDA,GTX 200,Jen-Hsun Huang,GeForce GTX 260,GeForce GTX 280,NVIDIA Editors Day 2008 - CUDA Defeats ATI in GPU Computing | Benchmark Reviews Performance Tests
> 
> ...




auaa is die riesig damit kannst ja menschen erschlagen ...
oder is der chinese einfach nur so klein ?!!
auf jeden würde das teil nie in meinen rechner passen  zum glück bleib lieber bei amd ati


----------



## darkdog29 (27. Mai 2008)

in mein pc würdse passen aber mein geld passt nich^^
weil case is casecon


----------



## push@max (27. Mai 2008)

Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass die 9800GX2 "bereits" für 374 zu kaufen ist (geizhals).

Die hat mal auch einen ziemlich feinen Preisfall in den letzten Wochen hingelegt, wahrscheinlich wird der Preis noch mehr fallen, wenn der Release der neuen Generation unmittelbar bevorsteht.


----------



## Milika (27. Mai 2008)

kannst rechnen das der preis rapide sinkt kannst rechnen wen die GTX 260 und GTX 280 rauskommen für ne 9800GX2 für 299Euro in handel geben wird


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Mai 2008)

Und das die 280GTX zwar schneller als ne GX2 wird, aber dafür auch die Preise saftig steigen sollen...

@Milika: Hat net so ganz funktioniert  *gg*


----------



## jetztaber (4. Juni 2008)

Ich bin überhaupt mal gespannt, wie die Preisgestaltung bei den Grafikkarten von Nvidia sein wird, wenn die GTX 280/260 auf den Markt kommt. Im Augenblick hat es eher den Anschein, als ob die 9er Serie abverkauft werden soll.

*edit*
Neuesten Gerüchten von der Computex zur Folge, sind die Karten möglicherweise schon ab 16.06. im Handel zu finden.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (4. Juni 2008)

An meinem Geburtstag 
Ich hol sie mir aber nicht


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2008)

Ich bin echt gespannt, was die Nvidia Karten nun in  kosten werden. Nvidia kann es sich hoffentlich nicht erlauben, dass die ATI Karten um die 300 kosten werden und deren über 600.

Ich vermute das sich die ATI Karten besser absetzten werden, weil es einen größeren Markt für Karten im Preissegment von 200-300, als für 600 und mehr 

Dadurch wird dann hoffentlich Nvidia den Preis nach unten drücken...


----------



## clock-king (4. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt, was die Nvidia Karten nun in  kosten werden. Nvidia kann es sich hoffentlich nicht erlauben, dass die ATI Karten um die 300 kosten werden und deren über 600.
> 
> Ich vermute das sich die ATI Karten besser absetzten werden, weil es einen größeren Markt für Karten im Preissegment von 200-300, als für 600 und mehr
> 
> Dadurch wird dann hoffentlich Nvidia den Preis nach unten drücken...


Ich vermute mal das ATI seine Karten selber nich als High-End bezeichnet und die Karten weniger Leistung als die von NVidia bringen.
Also wird jeweils ein anderer Markt angesprochen.

Dennoch finde ich die Preise für die NVidia Karten zu hoch und dass der Preis sinkt denke ich steht irgendwie schon fest.


----------



## push@max (4. Juni 2008)

Zuversichtlich stimmt mich die Leistung der HD4850 mit dem Testergebnis von gestern, wo die Karte schneller war wie eine 9800GTX mit einem 4GHz Quadcore.

Dabei handelt sich es wohlbemerkt um die kleine Schwester der HD4870 die irgendwann mal noch mit 1GB DDR5 Speicher kommt. Außerdem waren das noch Beta Treiber...also ATI push!


----------



## SashTheMash (5. Juni 2008)

guckt mal hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


quelle: N   Computex08NGTX280__PCPOP.COM


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2008)

hätte er mal das Gehäuse aufmachen sollen, damit man die Karte sieht 

Würd mich mal interessieren, woher er die Karte hat, sicherlich connections zu Gainward


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juni 2008)

Ein bisschen Schleichwerbung? 
Ich glaub auf dem Bild steht überall "Gainward" drauf.


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Schleichwerbung?
> Ich glaub auf dem Bild steht überall "Gainward" drauf.



Ich glaub der ganze Kram war im Lieferumfang enthalten


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Juni 2008)

Ich warte auch schon auf die erste Grafikkarte wo ich einen ganzen PC-Tisch mitgeliefert bekomme


----------



## push@max (5. Juni 2008)

Es wurd auch nicht der ganze Tisch geliefert, sondern nur das Poster, das oben drauf liegt


----------



## PCTom (5. Juni 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Es wurd auch nicht der ganze Tisch geliefert, sondern nur das Poster, das oben drauf liegt



der rest vom PC eigentlich auch mit dabei dann würde ich die Preise verstehen


----------



## DarthTK (10. Juni 2008)

Hmm, ich bin grad drauf und dran mir 'nen neuen PC zuzulegen. Wollte eigentlich 'ne 9800 GTX. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nicht doch gleich eine 280er oder 260er nehmen soll...

PS: ...und ich bin kein Schraubenverwechlser


----------



## Player007 (10. Juni 2008)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin grad drauf und dran mir 'nen neuen PC zuzulegen. Wollte eigentlich 'ne 9800 GTX. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nicht doch gleich eine 280er oder 260er nehmen soll...
> 
> PS: ...und ich bin kein Schraubenverwechlser



Wenn du bereit bist, denn doppelten Preis für eine GTX 260 und einen dreifachen Preis für eine GTX 280 auszugeben?

Gruß


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Juni 2008)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Hmm, ich bin grad drauf und dran mir 'nen neuen PC zuzulegen. Wollte eigentlich 'ne 9800 GTX. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob ich nicht doch gleich eine 280er oder 260er nehmen soll...
> 
> PS: ...und ich bin kein Schraubenverwechlser



wenn du grad schon konkret planst und dir echt unsicher bist, dann warte am besten noch bis zum ~18. und les erste tests. danach solltest aber nicht zu lange warten. die chancen stehen leider gut, dass die neuen karten schnell vergriffen sind. und evtl ist dann auch der preissturz der 8er und 9er serie vorbei.

PS: sind wir nicht alle nur schraubenverwechsler?


----------



## DarthTK (10. Juni 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Wenn du bereit bist, denn doppelten Preis für eine GTX 260 und einen dreifachen Preis für eine GTX 280 auszugeben?
> 
> Gruß



Doppelte Leistung für den doppelten Preis? Das wäre ok  Aber sehen wir ja dann, was sie tatsächlich kosten. Ich denke, dass ziemlich am Anfang die Händler noch große Gewinne einstreichen wollen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juni 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> PS: sind wir nicht alle nur schraubenverwechsler?



Nicht mehr. 

Ich würde mir das doppelt und dreifach überlegen - vorallem bei dem Preis, den die Karte wahrscheinlich haben wird.

Benchs abwarten und dann kaufen - dass die Karten aber schnell nicht lieferbar sein werde, glaube ich nicht. Oder zumindest nicht so extrem wie bei 8800GT oder ganz extrem, Q9*50 (Boxed).


----------



## kona-biker (16. Juni 2008)

Nvidia hat ja schon im vorfeld einen paper lounch angekündigt...Ich denk nich das die so schnell ausverkauft sind...wenns nach nvidia geht nicht....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Juni 2008)

Vorallem weil die Dinger nicht _so_ billig sind!


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2008)

Najo jetzt, da die reellen Preise bekannt sind finde ich die Karten nicht teurer als beim start der z.B. 88xx oder 78xx Reihe. 

Bin gespannt wann Oli seine ganzen Tests raushaut


----------



## jetztaber (17. Juni 2008)

Ich habe heute mal bei Geizhals nachgesehen und schon deutliche Korrekturen des empfohlenen VK festgestellt und zwar unter die 500.- Euro Grenze.

Allerdings wird die Nachfrage nach diesen 'preisgünstigen' Karten das Angebot wohl deutlich übersteigen...


----------

